# Database Cluster on FreeBSD



## Alan Jiménez (May 20, 2015)

I have been looking at getting MariaDB as a cluster under FreeBSD, but I see in the ports, that such an option is not present there.

A preliminary go at building MariaDB v10 with Galera has proven to be no walk in the park.

Looking further into my options in the ports dir structure (and quite a lot of Googling), I cannot find any ready options on FreeBSD for setting up any kind of database cluster. Surely I must have overlooked something?

My limited experience tells me that having MariaDB to run with Galera requires a set of sources of MariaDB patched with a wsrep API implementation (which is what I've been trying to compile), and I am here assuming that the same is true for regular MySQL, Percona, any thing else?

I am not terribly experienced at building packages in FreeBSD, so I think I will continue with my quest, but it would be nice to hear if someone has ever done this successfully (NOTE! two other threads here address this: one is a bit too old - 2010/13, and the other deals with MariaDB v5.x), or if it's a dead horse that I keep flogging.


----------



## junovitch@ (May 21, 2015)

I remember chiming in on Thread 50602 earlier this year.  There is a bunch of information in that thread that would be a good place to start.


----------

